# NEUE SCHULE BITS ARRGGHH



## Joss (9 October 2008)

Having ordered one of these bits (a beval ring 5")  I tried it on with the bubble wrap round it as they recommend &amp; it was literally in my horses mouth for about 30 seconds.  I felt that it was slightly too small.  His other bits are 5" but somehow it came up small &amp; with it being a loose-ring I dont want it to pinch.

Anyway, I sent it back &amp; they have just rang to say there a teeth marks on it &amp; they wont accept it back.

I really find this hard to believe &amp; think that any marks must have been on there previously but not much I can do.  Bugger, bugger, bugger. What a waste of £50!!!!


----------



## JessPickle (9 October 2008)

rubber bit rings, or stick it on ebay.  I sold a neule schule bit for £40 on there.


----------



## minerva (9 October 2008)

Agree, i got my money back on ebay for an old one - but they did also refund me when i sent one back


----------



## flyingfeet (9 October 2008)

The only problem is that the salox marks really easily due to copper content, so I guess they couldn't sell it on as new, you would be unhappy if you paid £50 for a new bit and it had teeth marks.


----------



## spaniel (9 October 2008)

Bit rings pointless,  its already too small.   Lesson for all of us ordering new bits,  get the tape measure on it before fitting!

Stick it on Ebay.


----------



## measles (9 October 2008)

I bought a bit from them and it looked like my husband had knocked it up in his garage - all chisel marks and sharp edges.  They did take it back and replace it, but made me very wary of quality..


----------



## Madasmaz (12 October 2008)

Hi Joss,

If you read their sizing guide, NS always recommend going a 1/4 inch larger in loose rings. I have never had a problem with them personally and only buy bits from them as their service and advice line have been second to none in my experience.  Its a shame you have had a bad experience with them.


----------



## almorton (12 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I bought a bit from them and it looked like my husband had knocked it up in his garage - all chisel marks and sharp edges.  They did take it back and replace it, but made me very wary of quality.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

odd you should say that! i had an ns bit, it sheared in the horses mouth + cut horse and my hand when i took bridle off! they (obviously) refunded me but horse was v upset, but have to say bits iv had since have been ok. id always check them 1st! i like the theory but im not their biggest fan.........


----------

